# Need Channel Maps from SEL Premium for Easy Open Retrofit



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I started trunk "Easy Open" retrofit on my wife's 2019 SEL. I already purchased all the parts and have wiring figured out. The last thing that I'm missing is coding that will be needed once I run all the wires.
I'm hoping that someone here with either 2018 or 2019 SEL Premium can scan their 6D (Trunk Module) and 05 (Access "Kessy" Module) and send them to me.

Its very easy with VCDS, In VCDS go to Applications then Controller Channel Map. In Controller Channel Map, enter "05" module, check "Adaptions" and Output "CSV" hit "Go" button. That will create csv file with all adaptations for the 05 module. Repeat same thing for the 6D module.

I will compare your adaptations with mine to determine what needs to be changed.

Here is a screenshot for illustration:









Thank youuuuuu :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would check Ross-Tech's forum. They have new car maps for lots of cars. 
A quick example:
https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?18164-2019-Tiguan-(SEL-Premium)-2-0L-DGUA

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep ross-tech forum was my plan B if no one response here but the link you posted might be what i need. Thanks

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yep ross-tech forum was my plan B if no one response here but the link you posted might be what i need. Thanks
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


sent PM

from a 2018 Tiguan AWD SEL-P R-Line (fully loaded)


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Interested to see how this works and if it would be compatible with the SE model with Keyless entry. My wife can not reach the hatch to close it, she is vertically challenged. For her Golf, I was able to easily add a pull strap to the handle as the handle is in the middle of the hatch. On the Tiguan, the handle is at the bottom of the hatch and any strap would get caught in the hatch as it closes.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

PZ said:


> Interested to see how this works and if it would be compatible with the SE model with Keyless entry.


I have an SE model and it does not have the 6D (trunk) controller. Therefore, I seriously doubt that this function will be available. Sorry.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

If this retrofit is successful i will make quick DYI. The dyi will only include how to add easy open for Tiguans that have automatic lift gate already.

There is a way to add the system but it obviously more expensive and involved.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

pillpusher84 said:


> sent PM
> 
> from a 2018 Tiguan AWD SEL-P R-Line (fully loaded)


Thank you sir :beer:


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

If you still need the maps, I can get them to you tonight after work. 

2018 SEL-P R line


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> If you still need the maps, I can get them to you tonight after work.
> 
> 2018 SEL-P R line


I think i'm good for one. Thank you:beer:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone with SEL Premium send me/post adaptation map(see my original post on how) for the *09: Cent. Elect.*

Thank you :beer:


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone with SEL Premium send me/post adaptation map(see my original post on how) for the *09: Cent. Elect.*
> 
> Thank you :beer:


Here is 09 easy open adaptation.
ENG141634-ENG115869-Verdecksteuergeraet-Virtuelles_Pedal,active 
ENG141634-ENG142258-Verdecksteuergeraet-Virtuelles_Pedal_HMI_einstellba,active 
ENG141634-ENG142257-Verdecksteuergeraet-Virtuelles_Pedal_Verbau,installed 

But you need change adaptation kessy module for Easy open.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Vasia01 said:


> Here is 09 easy open adaptation.
> ENG141634-ENG115869-Verdecksteuergeraet-Virtuelles_Pedal,active
> ENG141634-ENG142258-Verdecksteuergeraet-Virtuelles_Pedal_HMI_einstellba,active
> ENG141634-ENG142257-Verdecksteuergeraet-Virtuelles_Pedal_Verbau,installed
> ...


Yep Im aware of those but wanted to fully correlate 09 module from premium model vs non premium. 
It would be still nice to get one, if anyone out there is willing. 
Thanks

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

PZ said:


> Interested to see how this works and if it would be compatible with the SE model with Keyless entry. My wife can not reach the hatch to close it, she is vertically challenged. For her Golf, I was able to easily add a pull strap to the handle as the handle is in the middle of the hatch. On the Tiguan, the handle is at the bottom of the hatch and any strap would get caught in the hatch as it closes.


Just an FYI, you can adjust how high the hatch raises when it is opened.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

PZ said:


> Interested to see how this works and if it would be compatible with the SE model with Keyless entry. My wife can not reach the hatch to close it, she is vertically challenged. For her Golf, I was able to easily add a pull strap to the handle as the handle is in the middle of the hatch. On the Tiguan, the handle is at the bottom of the hatch and any strap would get caught in the hatch as it closes.


Do you have automatic trunk on SE? 

Prerequisite for this retrofit are
Keyless entry
Automatic Trunk

I'm actually in middle of this retrofit, once I get all coding figured out I will make DYI


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Do you have automatic trunk on SE?


No. I have an SE and it doesn't even have a trunk controller. The only thing that borders on automatic is locking.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Do you have automatic trunk on SE?
> 
> Prerequisite for this retrofit are
> Keyless entry
> ...


You has problem with coding easy open?


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Just an FYI, you can adjust how high the hatch raises when it is opened.


 I did not know that. Any quick instructions or do I have to pull out the manual? Of course, for her to reach it, I might hit my head on it. She is less than 5' tall.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Big thanks to vasia01 and other who provided adaptations. I got the coding finished and dont need adaptations anymore. I will make quick DYI with parts and few pictures for others.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PZ said:


> .....or do I have to pull out the manual?.....


Oh NO! Parish the thought.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I don't remember exactly. Something about holding the button down once it gets to the height you want. It's in the manual. I thought it went up too high by default, so I had it stop at a lower position just so it wouldn't hit anything in a parking garage.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I don't remember exactly. Something about holding the button down once it gets to the height you want. It's in the manual. I thought it went up too high by default, so I had it stop at a lower position just so it wouldn't hit anything in a parking garage.


 Sorry, I meant for the manual hatch opening. If I could adjust how high it opens, I may not need to worry about a retrofit of the module and power unit.


----------



## ls1sdgto (Dec 7, 2008)

Any update on DIY?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ls1sdgto said:


> Any update on DIY?


Almost done. Its one of those things that always gets bumped down my doto list

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Almost done. Its one of those things that always gets bumped down my doto list
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


as promised

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9358623-2018-Tiguan-MQB-Easy-Open-Easy-Close-Retrofit-DYI


----------

